# Modernisierung der Steuerung einer Tafelschere



## cobraxxxl (24 Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen

Habe da ein großes Problem.
Wir sollen für einen Kunden den Schaltschrank seiner pneumatische Tafelschere erneuern, da ich aber noch nie eine Steuerung für eine Tafelschere geplant und gebaut habe schrei ich hier mal um HILFEEE. 

Ich habe mir natürlich schon meine Gedanken gemacht und verbaue dann natürlich ein Pressensicherheitsventil und werde eine Zweihandsteuerung mit dem dazugehörigem Sicherheitsrelais vorsehen.

Was für aktuellen Vorschriften muß ich da noch beachten?? Stehe da echt auf dem Schlauch und unser Kunde hätte gerne ein Angebot von uns.

Habe mal den alten Schaltplan gescannt:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (24 Januar 2014)

Morgen
Ich denke die C-Norm EN 13985:2003 in der Änderung November 2009 ist genau deine Richtlinie.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## cobraxxxl (24 Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Wo kann ich die den finden das auch ich sie verstehen kann?


----------



## gravieren (24 Januar 2014)

Hallo



cobraxxxl schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> Wo kann ich die den finden das auch ich sie verstehen kann?



Z.b.  hier   http://www.beuth.de/cn/J-VP0TLGB4XX...cmNoJnJlZj10cGwtaG9tZSZsYW5ndWFnZWlkPWRl.html



Gruß Karl


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Wo hat der Bediener früher seine Hände gehabt ?

Ich sehe nur ein Fuß pedal im alte E-Plan



> Ich habe mir natürlich schon meine Gedanken gemacht und verbaue dann natürlich ein Pressensicherheitsventil und werde eine Zweihandsteuerung mit dem dazugehörigem Sicherheitsrelais vorsehen.



Wird es jetzt Hand Bedienung ? 

DVH


----------



## Cassandra (24 Januar 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wo hat der Bediener früher seine Hände gehabt ?
> Ich sehe nur ein Fuß pedal im alte E-Plan
> Wird es jetzt Hand Bedienung ?



Vermutlich unter der Schere?
Das wird auch der Grund gewesen sein , weshalb jetzt ein Fußschalter installiert ist... 

 LG Cassandra


----------



## Safety (24 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Vorsicht nicht einfach umbauen!
Es muss geprüft werden ob die Maschine den Mindestanforderungen entspricht und wenn ja ob der Umbau eine wesentliche Veränderung darstellt.


----------



## c.wehn (25 Januar 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Vorsicht nicht einfach umbauen!
> Es muss geprüft werden ob die Maschine den Mindestanforderungen entspricht und wenn ja ob der Umbau eine wesentliche Veränderung darstellt.



Hierfür benutz ich als kleine Hilfestellung immer das hier:

http://www.bgrci.de/fileadmin/BGRCI...it/2012-11-15_SG_Wesentliche__Veränderung.pdf

Dazu habe ich mir ein Dokument erstellt was ich mir zu den Dokumentationen des jeweiligen Projektes dazu hefte.


----------



## Safety (25 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
das ist ein gut gemachtes Dokument. Aber bitte beachten dass man dies nur machen kann wenn die Mindestanforderungen an Arbeitsmittel eingehalten werden, dies ist zu prüfen. Hierzu hat die BG RCI auch Checklisten.


----------



## Safety (25 Januar 2014)

*VBG 7n2*
Das in Verbindung mit dem Anhang I der BetrSichV ist die Mindestanforderung an Alt Maschinen vor 1995, danach such ob es eine Typ-C Norm gab bzw. ist dann die MRL anzuwenden. 
*§ 3 Tafelscheren*
(1) Tafelscheren mit Fußbetätigung oder mit Kraftbetrieb müssen eine an der Maschine befestigte Sperrvorrichtung für die Einrückung haben. Beim Beseitigen von Störungen an der Maschine, beim Messerauswechseln u. dgl. ist mit dieser Sperrvorrichtung der Niedergang des Messerbalkens zu verhindern.
(2) Gegen unbeabsichtigtes Einrücken sind die unter der Tischebene liegenden Hebel und Gestänge für die Fußbetätigung oder die Fußeinrückung zu überdecken oder in anderer Weise zu sichern.
(3) Kraftbetriebene Tafelscheren müssen eine Sicherung gegen einen unbeabsichtigten zweiten Niedergang des Messerbalkens haben (Nachschlagsicherung).
(4) Die Schnittlinie muss auf der ganzen Länge des Messerbalkens so geschützt sein, dass niemand mit den Fingern zwischen die Messer gelangen kann. Ausreichende Sicht auf die Schnittlinie muss erhalten bleiben; die Schnittlinie muss außerdem gut beleuchtet sein. Als Schutzmittel können verwendet werden: Schutzleisten, Schutzgitter und Balkenniederhalter; Schaulöcher sind so zu gestalten oder zu sichern, dass niemand zwischen die Messer greifen kann. Offene Niederhalter (Stempelniederhalter) sind nur mit zusätzlichen Schutzleisten oder -gittern zulässig.
(5) Der Hub der Niederhalter ist zum Schutz gegen Fingerverletzungen so niedrig wie möglich einzustellen.
(6) Ist das Arbeiten auf der Rückseite der Schere nicht zu vermeiden, so ist auch diese Seite zweckentsprechend zu schützen.
(7) Freiliegende Vorgelegewellen sind zu verkleiden.

Das ist auch sehr hilfreich!
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi604.pdf
Wenn man an einer Altmaschine was macht sollte man erst mal recherchieren was die
Mindestanforderungen sind, das ist meist schwieriger als der Umbau.


----------



## Safety (25 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
hier noch eine Checkliste zum Anhang I BetrSichV 
http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...nen/Mindestanforderungen_an_Arbeitsmittel.pdf


----------



## atrius (25 Januar 2014)

Tafelscheren werden grundsätzlich immer mit Fuss-Schalter betrieben, die Hände braucht der Bediener nämlich um das Blech zu positionieren und festzuhalten.
Eine 2-Hand Bedienung wird wohl kein Kunde akzeptieren....Es gibt aber Lichtgitter, die mit Höhe und Distanz ein Hineingreifen verhindern.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2014)

cobraxxxl schrieb:


> Was für aktuellen Vorschriften muß ich da noch beachten?? Stehe da echt auf dem Schlauch und unser Kunde hätte gerne ein Angebot von uns.



Wenn du nicht mit der Sicherheitstechnik vertraut bist, würde ich hier die Finger davon lassen.
Wie bereits geschrieben, ist eine Zweihand keine gute Lösung. Üblicherweise wird durch die mechanische Bauweise sichergestellt, dass keine Gefährdung durch das Messer entsteht.
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann kannst du mit einem Lichtvorhang arbeiten. Das setzt aber voraus, dass auch ein seitlicher Eingriff oder ein Hinter- bzw. Übergreifen nicht möglich ist.
Ein Pressensicherheitsventil ist sicherlich möglich, aber du musst auch hier das Kleingedruckte beachten (Luftaufbereitung, Anforderungen an pneumatische Verlegung (Verrohrung).

Wie halt bei Sicherheitstechnik üblich:
Schaltplan und Programm 4 Stunden.
Bürokratie (Normensuche, Dokumentation, Abnahme) 4 Tage

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (25 Januar 2014)

Wie in den von mir gesendeten Dokumenten ersichtlich ist es früher und auch heute mit Distanzschutzeinrichtungen gelöst worden. Man kommt nicht mit den Fingern von vorne unter das Messer, DIN EN 13857 Sicherheitsabstände. Hinten, hat sich ein Lichtvorhang bewährt.
Die Funktionale Sicherheit sollte man soweit möglich nach dem Stand der Technik ausführen.
Es ist immer eine Herausforderung für alle Maschinentypen und für alle Baujahre herauszufinden was zu tun ist.

Den Stand der Technik stellt hier die DIN EN 13985 dar, die sollte man kennen, ist aber bei Altmaschinen nicht anzuwenden das verlangt die BetrSichV nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Januar 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Die Funktionale Sicherheit sollte man soweit möglich nach dem Stand der Technik ausführen.
> Es ist immer eine Herausforderung für alle Maschinentypen und für alle Baujahre herauszufinden was zu tun ist.



Da ja eine Tafelschere überschaubar ist und es auch eine C-Norm gibt, ist es in diesem Fall vielleicht einfacher eine Neubetrachtung zu machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## cobraxxxl (27 Januar 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mit der Sicherheitstechnik vertraut bist, würde ich hier die Finger davon lassen.
> Wie bereits geschrieben, ist eine Zweihand keine gute Lösung. Üblicherweise wird durch die mechanische Bauweise sichergestellt, dass keine Gefährdung durch das Messer entsteht.
> Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann kannst du mit einem Lichtvorhang arbeiten. Das setzt aber voraus, dass auch ein seitlicher Eingriff oder ein Hinter- bzw. Übergreifen nicht möglich ist.
> Ein Pressensicherheitsventil ist sicherlich möglich, aber du musst auch hier das Kleingedruckte beachten (Luftaufbereitung, Anforderungen an pneumatische Verlegung (Verrohrung).
> ...



An der Tafelschere ist jetzt auch schon ein Pressensicherheitsventil  verbaut, dieses wird jetzt über ein Schütz von dem Fußschalter betätigt.  Da ist die Verrohrung ja alles schon vorhanden.


----------



## UniMog (27 Januar 2014)

Ja ja ......auf der einen Seite ist es gut mit Sicherheit & Co. auf der anderen Seite ist vieles reine Abzocke und Geldmacherei.
Wenn man schon Software braucht um auf Neudeutsch den Performance Level & Sicherheits-Integritätslevel bestimmen zu können .... ist ja eigentlich schon etwas lächerlich aber das ist der ganz normale Wahnsinn
Wir brauchen noch mehr Vorschriften und Experten die uns den Weg durch den Dschungel zeigen.
Hauptsache alle Prüfstellen wie IFA, TÜV Rheinland und TÜV SÜD und wie Sie alle heißen können schön Geld verdienen.

http://www.industry.siemens.com/top...it/safety-evaluation-tool/Seiten/default.aspx


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja ja ......auf der einen Seite ist es gut mit Sicherheit & Co. auf der anderen Seite ist vieles reine Abzocke und Geldmacherei.



Ich kann auch anders rum argumentieren:
Wir hatten es noch nie so einfach nachzuweisen, dass unsere Anlagen sicher sind.
Wenn ich eine typische Sondermaschine baue, für die es keine C-Norm gibt, dann habe ich heute die Instrumente an der Hand um die Sicherheit nachzuweisen.
Eigentlich doch eine feine Sache, oder?

Aber selbstverständlich ist auch deine Argumentation nachvollziehbar.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

